# Kliché Overdrive



## jojofogarty (Dec 21, 2020)

Just finished up the kliché build. This one sounds killer! I used a Gorva s90 enclosure that I polished to a somewhat mirror finish. The knobs are the Klon clones from lovemyswiitches.com. I used the new kliché 3pdt breakout board too. Finally, I socketed the germanium diodes just in case I wanted to change them out down the line.


----------



## Barry (Dec 21, 2020)

Nice


----------



## Bucksears (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## Dan0h (Dec 21, 2020)

SWEET!


----------



## BuddytheReow (Dec 22, 2020)

How did you get that shine? Sandpaper up to a super fine grit then car polish?


----------



## jojofogarty (Dec 23, 2020)

BuddytheReow said:


> How did you get that shine? Sandpaper up to a super fine grit then car polish?


 I sanded up to wet 1500 and then I used a polishing wheel that I put in my drill press chuck. I don't have a buffer/polisher on my bench so I had to make do with what I had. I used this one here from harbor freight: https://www.harborfreight.com/5-piece-buffing-and-polishing-kit-67259.html


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Dec 24, 2020)

Simply beautiful!  Nice job on the insides and the outside.


----------



## jwaugh89 (Jan 12, 2021)

Did you buy the kliche PCB board and the 3pdt breakout board separately or did it come with the kliche PCB that you ordered?  I ordered the kliche PCB and it came with with the 3dpdt board and PCB all "connected" together by an outer piece of plastic.  This is a noob question but should I snap these pieces out of the outer piece of plastic or keep them there?


----------



## Barry (Jan 12, 2021)

jwaugh89 said:


> Did you buy the kliche PCB board and the 3pdt breakout board separately or did it come with the kliche PCB that you ordered?  I ordered the kliche PCB and it came with with the 3dpdt board and PCB all "connected" together by an outer piece of plastic.  This is a noob question but should I snap these pieces out of the outer piece of plastic or keep them there?


can you post a picture?


----------



## Robert (Jan 12, 2021)

jwaugh89 said:


> This is a noob question but should I snap these pieces out of the outer piece of plastic or keep them there?


You should snap them apart.


----------



## BeeSharp (Jan 13, 2021)

That polish!  Just don't play any outdoor sunny gigs!


----------

